# wife doesn't like performing oral sex to completion



## Rand OmGuy

All, among the many other more important things my wife and i are going through, this is an old issue i have. 

My wife is not at all a fan of performing oral sex to the point that i orgasm. She has done it about 6 or 7 times in 13 years. 

is this a fairly normal thing amongst women or is it my wife, or is it ME? 

I am always clean and trimmed down there, so there is no hygiene issue.

She has only had really two explanations why. 

1. she doesn't like the taste of semen. (i have changed my diet and that didn't help) She doesn't swallow, which honestly that doesn't matter to me whether she did or didn't.

2. She says it's not fair for me to get off and she doesn't get anything out of it. 

As far as reason 2 is concerned, i have offered and requested that we perform mutual oral in those rare occasions, but she said if we do that she would rather have sex. 

Then a few months ago, i had all but stopped performing oral on her during foreplay. This wasn't intentional, it just seemed that i would do it less and less without even thinking about it. 

She had the nerve to get mad at me and really jumped my ass about not going down on her anymore. She said she loved when i made her orgasm during oral and it turned her on and wanted me to start doing it again during foreplay. 

I felt terrible as i din't intentionally stop. Of course, i started back doing it almost everytime. Then one day i got to thinking that this seemed very one sided. 

It's not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things but maybe it is more normal than i think


----------



## Faithful Wife

You two need more open, adult communication about sex.


----------



## Dewey

My wife is the same way. Luckily she loves giving oral, just not to completion. She says it's a taste and texture thing.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

we have pretty good and open conversation about sex... we go through a funk every now and then but we are pretty open and communicate well. 

Just trying to figure out if this is a normal type of thing or not.

If it's something she doesn't like, it's okay. Not goona break us or anything. But it's something that i enjoy having done as most guys do.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'm of the mind that one partner should not do things the other isn't willing to do sexually.
I would fully expect SO to stop giving me oral if I didn't give it to him.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I agree with SB. If there's no give, why should there be take?


----------



## Suspecting

*Rand OmGuy*: would you perform oral on your wife to completion if she squirted in your mouth every time she orgasms?


----------



## Rand OmGuy

it's not that she hoesn't perform oral, just doesn't do it to the point of orgasm...don't get me wrong, we have sex almost everyday....but it would be nice once a month ya know


----------



## committed4ever

Rand OmGuy said:


> it's not that she hoesn't perform oral, just doesn't do it to the point of orgasm...don't get me wrong, we have sex almost everyday....but it would be nice once a month ya know


Go over to the Sex and Marriage forum and take a look at any low drive high drive thread. Then you will be glad for what you're getting. Look at the thread "cumulative totals too ". 

Not that you should settle based on anyone else sex life but just saying


----------



## Hope1964

Suspecting said:


> *Rand OmGuy*: would you perform oral on your wife to completion if she squirted in your mouth every time she orgasms?


Don't even ask. Apparently she does.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

Hope1964 said:


> Don't even ask. Apparently she does.


Yeah. Not going to go there. I posted something about squirting in another forum and it apparently isn't approriate to discuss. Maybe not in the manner i posted it.


----------



## LoriC

Sometimes Oral is performed during foreplay, that to me is the only reason to not finish to completion. 

It is a huge turn on to me to do that for my H, I love it and I swallow. He didnt let me for years because he didnt think I wanted him to finish but honestly this is why communication is a MUST. 

Just tell her what you want, I would do anything my H wanted within reason of course.


----------



## Suspecting

Rand OmGuy said:


> Yeah. Not going to go there. I posted something about squirting in another forum and it apparently isn't approriate to discuss. Maybe not in the manner i posted it.


I think you are allowed to answer the question. Would you do her to completion (and possibly swallow) if she squirted in your mouth every time?


----------



## Toffer

As far as I'm concerned, if you're doing oral correctly on your wife, there are liquids involved!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deejov

OP,
Sometimes it doesn't taste very good, to put it nicely 
Which is why a lot of women don't like it. One bad experience and you assume it's always gonna be that gross.

What you eat is a big factor. Look it up


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I did it once, it's gross and I won't do it again. 

Eat a huge wad of warm snot and you'll get an idea of what it's like.


----------



## Hope1964

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm of the mind that one partner should not do things the other isn't willing to do sexually.
> I would fully expect SO to stop giving me oral if I didn't give it to him.


Exactly.

It may not be the greatest thing taste-wise or texture-wise, but we do it 'cause we love our guy and he loves us to do it.

Saying it's gross and I will never do it again just sounds selfish to me. Changing my kids diapers was gross, but I did it because it was necessary. Cleaning the cat litter is gross too. So is putting a worm on a hook. We do gross stuff when we don't always want to because we get something back, sooner or later. The benefit outweighs the gross factor.


----------



## tacoma

Suspecting said:


> *Rand OmGuy*: would you perform oral on your wife to completion if she squirted in your mouth every time she orgasms?


It would cause me to double the amount I initiate orally.


My wife rarely finishes me as well but it's really not her fault as it takes me an eternity to get off orally.

When I do it's usually because the plan for the night is her getting getting me off orally.
It's the purpose of the romp and whatever else happens is just extra.

Set a night aside a couple times a month just for her to get you off.
Designate a "Blow Job Chair" in your bedroom and have at it.



You only get what you want if you pursue it.


----------



## Conrad

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I did it once, it's gross and I won't do it again.
> 
> Eat a huge wad of warm snot and you'll get an idea of what it's like.


I read your testimony about getting past the whole LD thing.

I was impressed.

Looks like there may be some more work to do.


----------



## tacoma

Trenton said:


> Do you regularly masturbate? Just curious. Husband has always said he never has, never wants to and he is like you.


One a week or so, the older I get the less I do and really only get myself off if I have no other outlet and absolutely "have to" to get on with life.



> He takes ions to get off from a blow job, refuses to get a hand job at all, but minutes any other way.


That's too bad in a way as it's the handwork that finally fixed this problem for us.
The combo of hand & mouth is what finally does the trick.



> I previously fought him on this because I thought it reflected poorly on me and can't back away from a challenge. Read up, studied, made sure it wasn't a deficit of my mouth or hand of some sort. Yet, knew that previously with other men it took moments if not seconds.


Trust me I can relate.

"But every other guy got off in a few minutes. It must be me!"

Was a long time to relieve her of that self esteem killing falsity.
Honestly I think it still bugs her some.
She's actually the reason I did start dedicating a session or two a month to making sure I get off orally with her.
It was really bugging her self esteem no matter how many times I told her it was just the way I was.



> Eventually he told me he wished I would stop it because he doesn't find it as enjoyable, and although he appreciated my fervor, it was not something he wanted. Me wanting him to be as I read/heard other men are really created an issue for awhile.


I have a friend who doesn't like a woman going down on him either.
It's rare in my experience but there are guys who couldn't care less.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Trenton said:


> "Oooooh I just love guzzling down warm cum, it's my most favorite thing to do," said no honest woman, ever.


you know. With all the fetishes out there, there is more than one in the world that it's almost their favorite thing to do.


----------



## tacoma

DaddyLongShanks said:


> you know. With all the fetishes out there, there is more than one in the world that it's almost their favorite thing to do.


I've known a few, and I remember them fondly.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I have two female friends who both always claimed to "love to swallow". And I mean, "with any guy", not just like, the love of their life or something.

And I did conclude eventually, that both of these girls had really only initially done it because they knew their (high school) boyfriends wanted it. But over time, they both grew to love it themselves, for their own reasons. There is a rush to it.

Now for myself, I definitely would never say I love it with "any man". Way too personal and intimate of an act, to me, to claim I would love it with any man. In fact, I've never loved it with any man but my H.

When we met, I told him I wasn't that into it and he said "no problem" and then never brought it up again. That felt so great! No pressure, no whining, no questions.

The closer we got, the longer we dated, the more we fell in love, the more intimate we became....suddenly I found I wanted him in that way (not to completion, at first). I wanted it in a totally different way than I had ever believed possible before. And it made ME aroused, to even think about it.

When all the pressure was off, (because my H would have been fine without it), and I was falling deeply in love...I wanted that particular type of intimacy, naturally, and not by just knowing it was what a man wanted. It became what I wanted.

So I told him I had changed my mind and again he said "no problem", and we began that part of our relationship.

I loved it! He loved that I was doing it of my own free will. I do not think I had ever done it from a loving and desirous place before. The experience was so different than anything I had ever felt before.

Eventually, I wanted to go to completion, of my own will and desire. We found all kinds of ways to accomplish this to both of our satisfaction.

But at the same time, if I had never come to desire this for myself, my H would have never said another word about it. He respected me when I said I wasn't into it, like one adult to another.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

Conrad said:


> I read your testimony about getting past the whole LD thing.
> 
> I was impressed.
> 
> Looks like there may be some more work to do.


Nope I gave it the college try. Nearly vomited afterwards. Wow that was fun. Not. 

I think every guy needs to suck back a wad of his own spunk before he asks a woman to do it. Anything else would be selfish!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

I think that's fair.


----------



## LoriC

Faithful Wife said:


> I have two female friends who both always claimed to "love to swallow". And I mean, "with any guy", not just like, the love of their life or something.
> 
> And I did conclude eventually, that both of these girls had really only initially done it because they knew their (high school) boyfriends wanted it. But over time, they both grew to love it themselves, for their own reasons. There is a rush to it.
> 
> Now for myself, I definitely would never say I love it with "any man". Way too personal and intimate of an act, to me, to claim I would love it with any man. In fact, I've never loved it with any man but my H.
> 
> When we met, I told him I wasn't that into it and he said "no problem" and then never brought it up again. That felt so great! No pressure, no whining, no questions.
> 
> The closer we got, the longer we dated, the more we fell in love, the more intimate we became....suddenly I found I wanted him in that way (not to completion, at first). I wanted it in a totally different way than I had ever believed possible before. And it made ME aroused, to even think about it.
> 
> When all the pressure was off, (because my H would have been fine without it), and I was falling deeply in love...I wanted that particular type of intimacy, naturally, and not by just knowing it was what a man wanted. It became what I wanted.
> 
> So I told him I had changed my mind and again he said "no problem", and we began that part of our relationship.
> 
> I loved it! He loved that I was doing it of my own free will. I do not think I had ever done it from a loving and desirous place before. The experience was so different than anything I had ever felt before.
> 
> Eventually, I wanted to go to completion, of my own will and desire. We found all kinds of ways to accomplish this to both of our satisfaction.
> 
> But at the same time, if I had never come to desire this for myself, my H would have never said another word about it. He respected me when I said I wasn't into it, like one adult to another.


This was perfect in explaining exactly how I feel! Well done!


----------



## Catherine602

Have you tried giving her oral first then she gives you? There is far less sensitivity to taste after an orgasm.

Also make sure to drink lots of water and avoid meat and cigarette smoking. 

Its a losing proposition for you both if you play tit for tat. She can take as an attempt to control her and she may push back by denying you. 

I don't think she is being selfish. She is expressing a preference. You are having sex frequently and I assume that she gives you bj but just not to completion. 

It will never happen if you try and force her by not doing things she likes. If you really don't like giving her oral sex then state your preference and stop doing it. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

tacoma said:


> It would cause me to double the amount I initiate orally.
> 
> 
> My wife rarely finishes me as well but it's really not her fault as it takes me an eternity to get off orally.
> 
> When I do it's usually because the plan for the night is her getting getting me off orally.
> It's the purpose of the romp and whatever else happens is just extra.
> 
> Set a night aside a couple times a month just for her to get you off.
> Designate a "Blow Job Chair" in your bedroom and have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> You only get what you want if you pursue it.


Well in case you didn't know. Women really don't have a separate bladder for squirting and no different fluid gets into the bladder...


----------



## Faithful Wife

Daddy...sorry, but you are wrong. I've had a mouth full of it myself.

I know...I know...supposedly they can't find any "place" in the body it could be coming from, so they conclude it must be urine.

As I said, having had it myself and done it myself, it is not urine. No, I can't offer proof to back it up...but seriously, it isn't.


----------



## tacoma

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Well in case you didn't know. Women really don't have a separate bladder for squirting and no different fluid gets into the bladder...


The whole concept of "squirting" is right up there with the concept of "unicorn" for me.


----------



## Flygirl

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I did it once, it's gross and I won't do it again.
> 
> Eat a huge wad of warm snot and you'll get an idea of what it's like.


I gag just thinking it.


----------



## Flygirl

Faithful Wife said:


> Daddy...sorry, but you are wrong. I've had a mouth full of it myself.
> 
> I know...I know...supposedly they can't find any "place" in the body it could be coming from, so they conclude it must be urine.
> 
> As I said, having had it myself and done it myself, it is not urine. No, I can't offer proof to back it up...but seriously, it isn't.


I agree...I've done it once and it's not urine.


----------



## Holland

I have the opposite situation. I love to give him a BJ to completion and swallow, yes I enjoy swallowing, some of us women do. Problem is that he wants PIV but once he has cum from a BJ that is not going to happen.
We have settled on random BJs to completion, say in the middle of the night and to completion when I have my period.
Other times BJ's are not to completion but more of a foreplay thing.

If we had the time it would be ideal to give him a BJ early in the afternoon so he would be ready to have more fun in the evening. This is what weekends were invented for


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

tacoma said:


> The whole concept of "squirting" is right up there with the concept of "unicorn" for me.


Oh, a urine like fluid comes out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I think every guy needs to suck back a wad of his own spunk before he asks a woman to do it. Anything else would be selfish!!


Some guys wouldn't have an issue with that.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

larry.gray said:


> Some guys wouldn't have an issue with that.


Those guys, probably would do it to show that it's not battery acid and not going to kill anybody so she could do it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

There are guys who do this by choice, by themselves. It isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

woooo-hoooo!!!! 

I get home yesterday after work. They kids are up the road playing. My wife calls me upstairs, lays me down and goes to town...all the way to completion!!!! She didn't swallow, which doesn't bother me, i wouldn't swallow it either. 

Afterwards i asked her what got into her (expressing that i wasn't complaining by any stretch). She said she felt bad because the day before she was sending me dirty texts all day, but by the time we went to bed that evening, she was exhausted from being a full time student and mother of 2 elementary age kids. I understood and wasn't mad or anything. Well of course the next day (yesterday) she started her period.  - She wanted to take care of me because she felt bad for getting my hopes up and then not following through. 

Like i said, it's not that she never did it, but it's about once every other year or so. Which honestly, makes it REALLY great when she does do it. 

I can't help but wonder if recent events of her infidelity coming out has made her feel like she needed to do extra stuff to "make up" for what she did. She was already talking about doing it again in a couple of days if i needed it. 

My wife really is a wonderful person and does SO VERY much for me. I need to not be so selfish and constantly thinking about me. That has created problems in our marriage years ago. 

**In regards to a question posed earlier, YES i would and do let me wife squirt in my mouth during oral and frankly it's kind of hard to avoid anyway. What woman would want a guy to stop going down on her in mid-orgasm to avoid the "squirt" ?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Rand OmGuy said:


> woooo-hoooo!!!!
> 
> I get home yesterday after work. They kids are up the road playing. My wife calls me upstairs, lays me down and goes to town...all the way to completion!!!! She didn't swallow, which doesn't bother me, i wouldn't swallow it either.
> 
> Afterwards i asked her what got into her (expressing that i wasn't complaining by any stretch). She said she felt bad because the day before she was sending me dirty texts all day, but by the time we went to bed that evening, she was exhausted from being a full time student and mother of 2 elementary age kids. I understood and wasn't mad or anything. Well of course the next day (yesterday) she started her period.  - She wanted to take care of me because she felt bad for getting my hopes up and then not following through.
> 
> Like i said, it's not that she never did it, but it's about once every other year or so. Which honestly, makes it REALLY great when she does do it.
> 
> *I can't help but wonder if recent events of her infidelity coming out has made her feel like she needed to do extra stuff to "make up" for what she did.* She was already talking about doing it again in a couple of days if i needed it.
> 
> My wife really is a wonderful person and does SO VERY much for me. I need to not be so selfish and constantly thinking about me. That has created problems in our marriage years ago.
> 
> **In regards to a question posed earlier, YES i would and do let me wife squirt in my mouth during oral and frankly it's kind of hard to avoid anyway. What woman would want a guy to stop going down on her in mid-orgasm to avoid the "squirt" ?


I'm sure that is a significant factor.


----------



## committed4ever

LoriC said:


> This was perfect in explaining exactly how I feel! Well done!


This is pretty much what happened with us too but to borrow from another TAM poster the "BJ Program " just started on Valentines Day for us after 7 years of marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Nope I gave it the college try. Nearly vomited afterwards. Wow that was fun. Not.
> 
> I think every guy needs to suck back a wad of his own spunk before he asks a woman to do it. Anything else would be selfish!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Again, us guys could make a similar arguement that we endure the consumption of liquids too when performaing oral on the ladies!

Not that I'm compalining because I don't mind at all! Et Tu Brute?


----------



## Conrad

Faithful Wife said:


> I think that's fair.


And here I was encouraged by your forthright honest post - which mirrored my own experience with my wife.


----------



## LoriC

committed4ever said:


> This is pretty much what happened with us too but to borrow from another TAM poster the "BJ Program " just started on Valentines Day for us after 7 years of marriage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My H and I have just had a conversation about BJ's today. He told me that he loves them but he would rather PIV (from behind) than me give him a BJ because it is so intense it literally drains him. He said he would rather have 3 O's from PIV than one intense from a BJ, which renders him useless afterwards. I always go to completion. I was complaining because I want to give him more BJ's because I love to do it and it is such a turn on.


----------



## eyuop

LoriC said:


> My H and I have just had a conversation about BJ's today. He told me that he loves them but he would rather PIV (from behind) than me give him a BJ because it is so intense it literally drains him. He said he would rather have 3 O's from PIV than one intense from a BJ, which renders him useless afterwards. I always go to completion. I was complaining because I want to give him more BJ's because I love to do it and it is such a turn on.



People are all so different when it comes to sexual preferences. The main thing is communication -- good, respectful adult communication. This is a good example of exactly that!

I like a BJ every once in a while in foreplay (69ing is very fun, too). But the thought of completing in her mouth isn't really on my bucket list. We have 69'd for several minutes and she is always the one to break loose before I do because she is about to orgasm. So I'm with some of the ladies on this one. I'll admit that I have had the thought before of just not telling her and going all the way (just to see her reaction... heh...) but I just can't bring myself to do this because I know she would not like it. Since it took almost 7 years of being married before she would even consider giving a BJ, I'm fine with the way things are .


----------



## Thound

Be grateful for what you get, because the way you are going you maybe getting "duty" sex in a short time. Take my word for it. I know!


----------



## larry.gray

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Those guys, probably would do it to show that it's not battery acid and not going to kill anybody so she could do it.


Or they just don't mind going down after the first round for more fun :smthumbup:


----------



## old timer

Suspecting said:


> *Rand OmGuy*: would you perform oral on your wife to completion if she squirted in your mouth every time she orgasms?


Helz yeah!

My wife wasn't a squirter, but my girlfriend is. 

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I wonder what would happen if a woman regurgitated the "finish"? After all it's not battery acid right? It's just vomit at that point.
I had the courtesy to toss it up in the sink and not on him LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

WTF is the fascination with squirting.I don't get it.


----------



## gardengirl

Wow, so much drama over a tablespoon of fluid? 

I've never seen the big deal, I mean, once I learned how. Doing anything first time isn't going to be the best experience. Anyone remember using a tampon for the first time? Practice makes perfect, and if it brings so much pleasure to your partner, why the heck not?


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

ScarletBegonias said:


> WTF is the fascination with squirting.I don't get it.


A visual cue that a woman isn't faking? I don't really know either. Seems awfully yucky and messy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

gardengirl said:


> Practice makes perfect, and if it brings so much pleasure to your partner, why the heck not?


Why do anything that is revolting to one partner. Who cares if the other partner enjoys it. If it's not mutally enjoyable, don't do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

LadyOfTheLake said:


> A visual cue that a woman isn't faking? I don't really know either. Seems awfully yucky and messy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well according to the big dawgs of tam,a man can ALWAYS tell when a woman is faking so logically,they should have no need for further confirmation

LOL


----------



## gardengirl

*Re: Re: wife doesn't like performing oral sex to completion*



LadyOfTheLake said:


> Why do anything that is revolting to one partner. Who cares if the other partner enjoys it. If it's not mutally enjoyable, don't do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't understand how someone can have so much ego that they find something that is, lets face it, pretty vanilla, about pleasing their partner, revolting? 

I mean, maybe a gal who is dropping on her knees on the first date, yeah, kinda nasty. A committed relationship though? 
I agree, if someone is revolted, don't do it, but what I'm saying is I don't understand HOW they can be revolted by an act with someone they claim to love.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

ScarletBegonias said:


> well according to the big dawgs of tam,a man can ALWAYS tell when a woman is faking so logically,they should have no need for further confirmation
> 
> LOL


Oh suuuuure they can. ROFL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

gardengirl said:


> I don't understand how someone can have so much ego that they find something that is, lets face it, pretty vanilla, about pleasing their partner, revolting?
> 
> I mean, maybe a gal who is dropping on her knees on the first date, yeah, kinda nasty. A committed relationship though?
> I agree, if someone is revolted, don't do it, but what I'm saying is I don't understand HOW they can be revolted by an act with someone they claim to love.


Easy. I'm not eating your jizz. I tried it, didn't like it, won't do it again. I don't know if its ego so much as a strong sense of self confidence. I won't do anything that makes me uncomfortable, in any situation. I matters naught to me if its the most wonderful sensation in the universe for him. If it makes me feel dirty or degraded, I won't do it. Simple as that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gardengirl

No jizz to eat, here


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

LOL, yes I phrased that badly.


----------



## gardengirl

I got your meaning, just had to rib ya!


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I wonder what would happen if a woman regurgitated the "finish"? After all it's not battery acid right? It's just vomit at that point.
> I had the courtesy to toss it up in the sink and not on him LOL.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Should've vomited on his chest.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Why do anything that is revolting to one partner. Who cares if the other partner enjoys it. If it's not mutally enjoyable, don't do it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I rub and massage my girlfriends feet. I do it not because it brings great pleasure and enjoyment. I do it not because I have a foot fetish. I do it because I know she really likes it and it makes her feel more comfortable. I know it makes her feel better about herself. Which she can use on me if she would like.

It doesn't cost me anything but time. I don't feel degraded at all. The only way it's enjoyable to me is to know that she likes it so much.


----------



## keeper63

If it gives her pleasure, I would do anything my wife asks me to do other than:

- Invite a 3rd party into our sex life
- Knowingly inflict bodily harm (inflicting some pain might be a different matter if that's what gets her off)
- Scatalogical activities

To me, surrender and sacrifice in the name of love is what it is all about. I would basically do any sexual act she wanted me to do, if it would make her feel good, whether I thought I would enjoy it or not.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

DaddyLongShanks said:


> I rub and massage my girlfriends feet. I do it not because it brings great pleasure and enjoyment. I do it not because I have a foot fetish. I do it because I know she really likes it and it makes her feel more comfortable. I know it makes her feel better about herself. Which she can use on me if she would like.
> 
> It doesn't cost me anything but time. I don't feel degraded at all. The only way it's enjoyable to me is to know that she likes it so much.


Would you do it if she had a foot fungus or had an oozing wound? Would you lick the discharge from the wound? No? Hmmmm....a bit of a double standard then. What if her feet were hot and sweaty....care to suck on them? Just because the body produces a fluid, doesn't mean it's edible, for gawds sake. Ick ick ick. 

I rub hubs neck and feet as well. Not because I enjoy it, but because he does. But since it doesn't involve crossing any personal boundaries or degradation or loss of dignity, it's a non issue. I'm happy to be able to do that for him.


----------



## 1lostintranslation

I personally think this should be discussed prior to marriage. Sex is such a huge deal in a marriage that incompatibility can wreck it. I personally am game for just about anything that can please my partner, except involving other people and us doing demeaning things to each other in the bedroom. I feel like if I am married and my spouse wants me to get him off to completion...that is what I am going to do. If I don't someone else will!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Should've vomited on his chest.


Why do you say this?


----------



## TCSRedhead

IMO - if I'm asking that he perform oral to completion on me (involving bodily fluids) I will do the same for him.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

1lostintranslation said:


> I personally think this should be discussed prior to marriage. Sex is such a huge deal in a marriage that incompatibility can wreck it. I personally am game for just about anything that can please my partner, except involving other people and* us doing demeaning things* to each other in the bedroom.


 I guess everyone is entitled to their own definition of demeaning. For me, swallowing is extremely demeaning. 



> I feel like if I am married and my spouse wants me to get him off to completion...that is what I am going to do.* If I don't someone else will!*


This is sad.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Why do you say this?


Was joking.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Would you do it if she had a foot fungus or had an oozing wound? Would you lick the discharge from the wound? No? Hmmmm....a bit of a double standard then. What if her feet were hot and sweaty....care to suck on them? Just because the body produces a fluid, doesn't mean it's edible, for gawds sake. Ick ick ick.
> 
> I rub hubs neck and feet as well. Not because I enjoy it, but because he does. But since it doesn't involve crossing any personal boundaries or degradation or loss of dignity, it's a non issue. I'm happy to be able to do that for him.


I agree, all substances discharged by the human body should not be injested.

I don't think you have to swallow if you don't to.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

gardengirl said:


> I mean, maybe a gal who is dropping on her knees on the first date, yeah, kinda nasty. A committed relationship though?
> I agree, if someone is revolted, don't do it, but what I'm saying is I don't understand HOW they can be revolted by an act with someone they claim to love.


Why is it only nasty if it's on the first date? It's the same act, no matter what emotions are involved, whether you know the guy or if he's a perfect stranger. You are still consuming a bodily fluid. What makes it ok if it's someone you love? I adore DH, but it's just as gross to me as if I were to do it to a stranger. I don't see what the degree of relationship has to do with the yuck factor.


----------



## eyuop

ScarletBegonias said:


> WTF is the fascination with squirting.I don't get it.


The fascination is simply that it has mystery to it. Supposedly some girls can do it, and some can't seem to do it. Also, most guys are visual and so it is something they can see. I remember the first time I saw it in porn and (which in retrospect could probably be faked easily for a camera if need be) I thought, "Wow... that is bizarre!" I'll admit it was a turn on, but it seemed really out there, and obviously something not the "norm". I've heard that it just takes some coaching and just the right techniques to make it happen, but I'm not interested.

All I care about in intimacy is if my wife is really enjoying herself for the entire "session". If she is enjoying herself, I'm enjoying myself. The whole squirting thing is just a fad. It sort of reminds me of the whole multiple orgasm thing. Some women really like to have multiple orgasms (what is NOT to like about that, right?), but my wife prefers to have a single, powerful orgasm and to then just relax in my arms. I've experimented with this and went down on her just after her orgasm to see if I can keep it going. It actually worked -- and she had another orgasm -- but later when I asked her about it she said she didn't really enjoy the second one near as much and was all "sensitive everywhere" and was not really into it. Go figure!


----------



## TCSRedhead

DaddyLongShanks said:


> I agree, all substances discharged by the human body should not be injested.
> 
> I don't think you have to swallow if you don't to.


Some walls are too thick to penetrate. Some people can only view and think in one mode.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

TCSRedhead said:


> Some walls are too thick to penetrate. Some people can only view and think in one mode.


I get that.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"The whole squirting thing is just a fad."



Can I ask how old you are? What are you basing "fad" on?

I have talked to my friends about sex since the 70's. Have read hundreds of books about sex, many written in the 70's and earlier. These books all talk about female ejaculation. My friends who could do it and I talked about it in the 80's and have been doing it ever since.

Women have always been able to do this, some do not but some do and the ones who do have always been able to.

There are written descriptions of this that go back centuries.

How is a regular function of the female body a "fad"?

Even in porn, it isn't likely to go away anytime soon.

So...fad based on what?


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Faithful Wife said:


> "The whole squirting thing is just a fad."
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask how old you are? What are you basing "fad" on?
> 
> I have talked to my friends about sex since the 70's. Have read hundreds of books about sex, many written in the 70's and earlier. These books all talk about female ejaculation. My friends who could do it and I talked about it in the 80's and have been doing it ever since.
> 
> Women have always been able to do this, some do not but some do and the ones who do have always been able to.
> 
> There are written descriptions of this that go back centuries.
> 
> How is a regular function of the female body a "fad"?
> 
> Even in porn, it isn't likely to go away anytime soon.
> 
> So...fad based on what?


I read the same literature about sex from the 70's and 80's. 

The reason they are saying it's a fad, is because it is not most common, but more common on todays porn. Guy takes his fingers and pulls it with a come hither motion inside of the lady, her bladder muscles relax and she squirts a bunch of urine. Big deal.

There is no separate bladder in there. If you have delt with squirters, you know the smell of it changes depending on if they are smoking, drinking alcohol, food, etc. Its a large volume, like urine and this fluid has to be held somewhere.

It is not similar to semen in the least. Semen made between the prostate and testes, which are bladders outside of the bladder for urination, and if you look at the anatomical diagrams, the tubing for the two systems connect for the common discharge point of the urethra.

On the woman, I do believe in the g-spot, or a sensitive spongy set of tissues which is able to provide a woman an orgasm, it is 2" or so into the vagina.

But squirting, and having witnessed it in person, I know for a fact it's urine and no bro-science, or porn guy can tell me any different.

Show me on the anatomical chart the bladder or compartment this large amount of "squirt fluid" is held?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

lol oops.didn't mean to turn the thread into the great squirt debate.

Perhaps someone should make a separate thread


----------



## Faithful Wife

Daddy, you can go on believing what ever you like! I have already had the "where does it come from" discussion on the thread down in the sex section ... my answer is there. 

And SB...there is a thread down there, but the people are simply so mean to each other on this topic it is incredibly ugly.

I kinda like it being here, sort of stealth.

I will now drop the subject, but with this one last statement: Behold the Unicorn!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Faithful Wife said:


> I will now drop the subject, but with this one last statement: Behold the Unicorn!


:smthumbup:

lol


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Faithful Wife said:


> Daddy, you can go on believing what ever you like! I have already had the "where does it come from" discussion on the thread down in the sex section ... my answer is there.
> 
> And SB...there is a thread down there, but the people are simply so mean to each other on this topic it is incredibly ugly.
> 
> I kinda like it being here, sort of stealth.
> 
> I will now drop the subject, but with this one last statement: Behold the Unicorn!


Faithful_Wife,

Do you mind pointing me a link to the thread where you posted this? I tried looking through your recent posts and nothing appears similar.

It's going to be hard to make me change my mind, but if science and biology says so and can show it, then I will.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I have no interest in changing your mind, my dear!

The thread was down in the sex section...my post was several weeks ago. But seriously, I don't want to change your mind.

Makes no difference to me who believes in unicorns and who doesn't!


----------



## Faithful Wife

IOW, even if you find my post, it will not change your mind and I know that.

It doesn't matter that people think it is urine. If you want to look at it that way, then just figure when you see it in porn, you are watching golden showers. No diff one way or the other, if that is what you believe.


----------



## gardengirl

*Re: Re: wife doesn't like performing oral sex to completion*



TCSRedhead said:


> Some walls are too thick to penetrate. Some people can only view and think in one mode.


If I were a man, I would buy you flowers!


----------



## old timer

TCSRedhead said:


> IMO - if I'm asking that he perform oral to completion on me (involving bodily fluids) I will do the same for him.


Another squirting redhead, eh? 

My experience suggests gingers are more likely to be squirters. 

TCSR: would you mind explaining to DaddyLS that female ejaculation is not urine?

TIA

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

old timer said:


> Another squirting redhead, eh?
> 
> My experience suggests gingers are more likely to be squirters.
> 
> TCSR: would you mind explaining to DaddyLS that female ejaculation is not urine?
> 
> TIA
> 
> .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm confident enough I will submit it as a urine analysts specimen in a double blind test. All of the women I've been with have orgasmed some from vaginal penetration . I always knew porn "spuirting' was pee and I know first hand. There is no biological reason for women to "ejaculate".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

As someone who's been on the receiving end of many a squirt, I would agree that it's not urine. Doesn't smell like it, and although I've never tasted urine, I'd wager it doesn't taste like it either. 

But I guess this thread needs some redirection back to the original topic.. My STBXW (who didn't squirt, btw) would never come close to a BJ to completion. My current SO (who does squirt) do give me bj's to completion whenever I let her know I'd like that, and sometimes on her own volition. All I can say is that a BJ to completion ROCK. But I don't hold any grudges to my STBXW for her reluctance, and never did while we were together. Her mouth, her choice...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

old timer said:


> Another squirting redhead, eh?
> 
> My experience suggests gingers are more likely to be squirters.
> 
> TCSR: would you mind explaining to DaddyLS that female ejaculation is not urine?
> 
> TIA
> 
> .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Um, no, I don't or not that I know of. Just the run of the mill bodily fluids. 

Sorry for any confusion - just more to the OP's question (which didn't involve squirting) that if I'm asking him to get up close and personal with my bodily fluids (squirting or non) than I'm enthusiastically happy to do the same for him.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

PBear said:


> As someone who's been on the receiving end of many a squirt, I would agree that it's not urine. Doesn't smell like it, and although I've never tasted urine, I'd wager it doesn't taste like it either.
> 
> But I guess this thread needs some redirection back to the original topic.. My STBXW (who didn't squirt, btw) would never come close to a BJ to completion. My current SO (who does squirt) do give me bj's to completion whenever I let her know I'd like that, and sometimes on her own volition. All I can say is that a BJ to completion ROCK. But I don't hold any grudges to my STBXW for her reluctance, and never did while we were together. Her mouth, her choice...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"Squirting" wasn't common at all until 21st century porn. It wasn't anything new discovered except some women know how to fully release during orgasm, and with it comes a powerful expulsion of urine. There's no new bladder that developed on them to hold all of this fluid.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

PBear said:


> As someone who's been on the receiving end of many a squirt, I would agree that it's not urine. Doesn't smell like it, and although I've never tasted urine, I'd wager it doesn't taste like it either.
> 
> But I guess this thread needs some redirection back to the original topic.. My STBXW (who didn't squirt, btw) would never come close to a BJ to completion. My current SO (who does squirt) do give me bj's to completion whenever I let her know I'd like that, and sometimes on her own volition. All I can say is that a BJ to completion ROCK. But I don't hold any grudges to my STBXW for her reluctance, and never did while we were together. Her mouth, her choice...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's great your new SO will do a BJ until completion. With this I take it, in that she injests your man juice and not spits it out into the sink, the toilet or a towel...


----------



## old timer

DLS: you are wrong about female ejaculate being urine. 

As a previous poster pointed out, it wouldn't help to confuse you with facts, your mind is made up. 

Thread jack over...back to our regularly scheduled programming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

DaddyLongShanks said:


> It's great your new SO will do a BJ until completion. With this I take it, in that she injests your man juice and not spits it out into the sink, the toilet or a towel...


No, she's never let a drop spill in the two years I've been with her. No spitting. Her choice. Such a good girl! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhhShiney

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm of the mind that one partner should not do things the other isn't willing to do sexually.
> I would fully expect SO to stop giving me oral if I didn't give it to him.



I agree totally about having control of your own parts, but I also wish my wife would let me give her head. 

Would you quit accepting a BJ if your wife would never let you go down on her?

As much as I want to eat out my wife, I'd never, ever demand she stop giving me head if she won't let me eat her. Can't quite imagine ever saying how,the conversation might progress. Might be my last BJ.


----------



## Suspecting

DaddyLongShanks said:


> I read the same literature about sex from the 70's and 80's.
> 
> The reason they are saying it's a fad, is because it is not most common, but more common on todays porn. Guy takes his fingers and pulls it with a come hither motion inside of the lady, her bladder muscles relax and she squirts a bunch of urine. Big deal.
> 
> There is no separate bladder in there. If you have delt with squirters, you know the smell of it changes depending on if they are smoking, drinking alcohol, food, etc. Its a large volume, like urine and this fluid has to be held somewhere.
> 
> It is not similar to semen in the least. Semen made between the prostate and testes, which are bladders outside of the bladder for urination, and if you look at the anatomical diagrams, the tubing for the two systems connect for the common discharge point of the urethra.
> 
> On the woman, I do believe in the g-spot, or a sensitive spongy set of tissues which is able to provide a woman an orgasm, it is 2" or so into the vagina.
> 
> But squirting, and having witnessed it in person, I know for a fact it's urine and no bro-science, or porn guy can tell me any different.
> 
> Show me on the anatomical chart the bladder or compartment this large amount of "squirt fluid" is held?


Daddy, 

Even if the squirt was urine you have to consider that:

- some people will swallow urine, while others will not
- some people will swallow squirt-fluid, while others will not
- some people will swallow semen, while others will not.

And there's nothing you can do about it. It's their choice. Sorry.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Suspecting said:


> Daddy,
> 
> Even if the squirt was urine you have to consider that:
> 
> - some people will swallow urine, while others will not
> - some people will swallow squirt-fluid, while others will not
> - some people will swallow semen, while others will not.
> 
> And there's nothing you can do about it. It's their choice. Sorry.


Nope. And I get it on my chin. So I agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Faithful Wife said:


> Daddy...sorry, but you are wrong. I've had a mouth full of it myself.
> 
> I know...I know...supposedly they can't find any "place" in the body it could be coming from, so they conclude it must be urine.
> 
> As I said, having had it myself and done it myself, it is not urine. No, I can't offer proof to back it up...but seriously, it isn't.


I'm with you. I can't really conceive of it being urine either... but I have no real logical case to argue it. The consistency and smell... are just all off - doesn't seem to be urine, and doesn't come out like urine. Wouldn't buy it if I hadn't experienced it.

And what i've experienced is more of a misting or brief couple spasming sprays than the gushes of fluid shown in porn.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm with you. I can't really conceive of it being urine either... but I have no real logical case to argue it. The consistency and smell... are just all off - doesn't seem to be urine, and doesn't come out like urine. Wouldn't buy it if I hadn't experienced it.
> 
> And what i've experienced is more of a misting or brief couple spasming sprays than the gushes of fluid shown in porn.


It has a magical ducting that's hidden from medical view and connects with the urinary tract. The bladder is contained in the center of the brain, were it was mistakenly thought to be part of the cerebral cortex.

Where is this fluid stored and how is it ducted to connect with the urinary tract?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

DaddyLongShanks said:


> It has a magical ducting that's hidden from medical view and connects with the urinary tract. The bladder is contained in the center of the brain, were it was mistakenly thought to be part of the cerebral cortex.
> 
> Where is this fluid stored and how is it ducted to connect with the urinary tract?


I admitted to having no answers. Logically, its got to be urine. When you experience it, its nothing like urine. I am genuinely baffled.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I admitted to having no answers. Logically, its got to be urine. When you experience it, its nothing like urine. I am genuinely baffled.


How do you know what urine is like?

I've been next to squirt juice with only one person. It is a consistency like water or urine. I haven't noticed it being yellowish though. I guess when they drink more water it's more clear and has less of an odor, but if the diet is bad and not drinking a lot of water, it's strangely more like pee.


----------



## Created2Write

Wow...semen is actually being compared to puss and fungus? That's horribly sad, imo. If I thought there was any chance my husband saw my bodily fluids that way, I'd never have sex with him again. I wouldn't want him to be intimate in fluids he finds revolting, after all. 

I could never see my husbands semen for anything other than what it is: white fluid that has no flavor and tingles a little bit when swallowed. It costs me absolutely nothing to give me husband the pleasure of a BJ, and even though it makes my jaw sore sometimes, I push through it because he does the same for me. If I don't give him oral, then I don't have the right to ask him to give me oral. 

Also, my husband HAS tasted his own semen. He knows it tastes strange. I've tasted my fluids. I like his semen much more than my own fluids. MUCH more. So, I don't complain when I give him BJ's, and he doesn't complain how I taste. We each enjoy bringing pleasure to the other.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Created2Write said:


> Wow...semen is actually being compared to puss and fungus? That's horribly sad, imo. If I thought there was any chance my husband saw my bodily fluids that way, I'd never have sex with him again. I wouldn't want him to be intimate in fluids he finds revolting, after all.
> 
> I could never see my husbands semen for anything other than what it is: white fluid that has no flavor and tingles a little bit when swallowed. It costs me absolutely nothing to give me husband the pleasure of a BJ, and even though it makes my jaw sore sometimes, I push through it because he does the same for me. If I don't give him oral, then I don't have the right to ask him to give me oral.
> 
> Also, my husband HAS tasted his own semen. He knows it tastes strange. I've tasted my fluids. I like his semen much more than my own fluids. MUCH more. So, I don't complain when I give him BJ's, and he doesn't complain how I taste. We each enjoy bringing pleasure to the other.


You eagerly swallow your husbands man-juice, draining him of life force and toss him over into a pile as he falls fast asleep?


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Created2Write said:


> Wow...semen is actually being compared to puss and fungus? That's horribly sad, imo. If I thought there was any chance my husband saw my bodily fluids that way, I'd never have sex with him again. I wouldn't want him to be intimate in fluids he finds revolting, after all.
> 
> I could never see my husbands semen for anything other than what it is: white fluid that has no flavor and tingles a little bit when swallowed. It costs me absolutely nothing to give me husband the pleasure of a BJ, and even though it makes my jaw sore sometimes, I push through it because he does the same for me. If I don't give him oral, then I don't have the right to ask him to give me oral.
> 
> Also, my husband HAS tasted his own semen. He knows it tastes strange. I've tasted my fluids. I like his semen much more than my own fluids. MUCH more. So, I don't complain when I give him BJ's, and he doesn't complain how I taste. We each enjoy bringing pleasure to the other.


BTW,

I love my woman's natural scent and how she tastes in my mouth. It's "squirting", which I believe is a powerful expulsion of women, and it occurs in some people. So you have to account for it.


----------



## Holland

Created2Write said:


> Wow...semen is actually being compared to puss and fungus? That's horribly sad, imo. If I thought there was any chance my husband saw my bodily fluids that way, I'd never have sex with him again. I wouldn't want him to be intimate in fluids he finds revolting, after all.
> 
> I could never see my husbands semen for anything other than what it is: white fluid that has no flavor and tingles a little bit when swallowed. *It costs me absolutely nothing to give me husband the pleasure of a BJ, and even though it makes my jaw sore sometimes, I push through it because he does the same for me. If I don't give him oral, then I don't have the right to ask him to give me oral. *
> 
> Also, my husband HAS tasted his own semen. He knows it tastes strange. I've tasted my fluids. I like his semen much more than my own fluids. MUCH more. So, I don't complain when I give him BJ's, and he doesn't complain how I taste. We each enjoy bringing pleasure to the other.


This. Yes at times I get uncomfortable but keep going. The only time it is not to completion is when he want's PIV as well. Pushing through is a good way to put it, I do it out of absolute love and desire. Feeling, hearing and seeing him so blissed out is amazing, there are no words to describe how fulfilled it makes me feel.


----------



## LoriC

Holland said:


> This. Yes at times I get uncomfortable but keep going. The only time it is not to completion is when he want's PIV as well. Pushing through is a good way to put it, I do it out of absolute love and desire. Feeling, hearing and seeing him so blissed out is amazing, there are no words to describe how fulfilled it makes me feel.


Very well put Holland, it is exactly the way I feel! I actually get very turned on while performing just seeing how much pleasure he gets out of this. He has told me the best part is actually watching me during the deed.


----------



## Faithful Wife

This is for Daddy...I'm not going to debate the contents but I still stand by my own experience.

What is female ejaculation?


----------



## lovingmyhubby

My husband and I have been married 7 years and he keeps asking me to But I cant do it..


----------



## LoriC

lovingmyhubby said:


> My husband and I have been married 7 years and he keeps asking me to But I cant do it..


You have never given him a blowjob in all the time you have been with him? And please enlighten us as to why you can't do it?


----------



## Created2Write

DaddyLongShanks said:


> You eagerly swallow your husbands man-juice, draining him of life force and toss him over into a pile as he falls fast asleep?


He doesn't fall asleep afterward unless it's right before we're going to bed. And I would think that giving him a BJ would _fill_ him with life force, not drain him of it...


----------



## Created2Write

Holland said:


> This. Yes at times I get uncomfortable but keep going. The only time it is not to completion is when he want's PIV as well. Pushing through is a good way to put it, I do it out of absolute love and desire. Feeling, hearing and seeing him so blissed out is amazing, there are no words to describe how fulfilled it makes me feel.


Exactly. PIV is amazing, and it's definitely what we both prefer, but there's something extra special about oral sex. His reactions are always awesome. There's never been a time when I've doubted for even a second that he was fully enjoying the BJ I was giving him. That, alone, makes it incredibly enjoyable. Plus, it gets me horny too.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Created2Write said:


> He doesn't fall asleep afterward unless it's right before we're going to bed. And I would think that giving him a BJ would _fill_ him with life force, not drain him of it...


Well I'm sure you are good enough, that you have special bedtime blow jobs if that is what you want to do. When completed he would have released any stress and worry in the world and fallen asleep within two minutes after the orgasm.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Created2Write said:


> Exactly. PIV is amazing, and it's definitely what we both prefer, but there's something extra special about oral sex. His reactions are always awesome. There's never been a time when I've doubted for even a second that he was fully enjoying the BJ I was giving him. That, alone, makes it incredibly enjoyable. Plus, it gets me horny too.


You ladies are really messing me up talking about this. So the more you get into the BJ, the hornier and warmer you get downstairs. Wow.


----------



## Created2Write

My husband is the first man I've ever been sexual with, so he had to actually walk me through how to give a BJ, step by step. I was _so_ intimidated. I had never touched a man's penis before, let alone suck on one. It was awkward the first time, but it was also exhilarating. He told me what he liked, what he definitely didn't like, and I got through it. Now, I'm _really_ good at it.


----------



## old timer

DaddyLongShanks said:


> You ladies are really messing me up talking about this. So the more you get into the BJ, the hornier and warmer you get downstairs. Wow.


^^^You don't know this^^^...

but you're dead certain female ejaculate is urine. 

No Masters and Johnson are we?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Well I'm sure you are good enough, that you have special bedtime blow jobs if that is what you want to do. When completed he would have released any stress and worry in the world and fallen asleep within two minutes after the orgasm.


Sometimes all we have are a few moments before bed. And they're certainly better than waiting until the next day. He doesn't fall asleep within two minutes. It usually still takes about ten before we're actually in bed with the lights off, ready to sleep.


----------



## Created2Write

DaddyLongShanks said:


> You ladies are really messing me up talking about this. So the more you get into the BJ, the hornier and warmer you get downstairs. Wow.


I like giving him sexual pleasure, and it's definitely a turn on to do so. It doesn't always bring me to a state of arousal, but it does push me in the right direction.

Why should this mess you up?


----------



## Created2Write

.


----------



## old timer

Faithful Wife said:


> This is for Daddy...I'm not going to debate the contents but I still stand by my own experience.
> 
> What is female ejaculation?


This is the best piece I've ever read regarding female ejaculation.


----------



## Holland

I don't get the "messed up" comment either. What exactly do you mean?


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Faithful Wife said:


> This is for Daddy...I'm not going to debate the contents but I still stand by my own experience.
> 
> What is female ejaculation?


Went through this webpage, it appears even with their theory intact a large amount of it was urine already present in the bladder.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Holland said:


> I don't get the "messed up" comment either. What exactly do you mean?


It means it is such a mental turnon that it's really stimulating...


----------



## Created2Write

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Went through this webpage, it appears even with their theory intact a large amount of it was urine already present in the bladder.


Our ejaculation isn't urine, any more than a man's ejaculation is urine. Besides, the site said "small" amounts of urine, not "large". And the only reason there was even that amount was because the ejaculate moves through the urethra.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Created2Write said:


> Our ejaculation isn't urine, any more than a man's ejaculation is urine. Besides, the site said "small" amounts of urine, not "large". And the only reason there was even that amount was because the ejaculate moves through the urethra.


An explanation for large amounts of fluid expelled, much larger than could be carried by the glands was perhaps already existing fluid ( urine ), in the bladder was expelled as well.


----------



## Created2Write

But that was the point of the article...the fluid comes from the gspot gland. The very small amount of urine is from the urethra, not the bladder.

Besides, if ours is urine then male ejaculate must be mostly urine too.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

Created2Write said:


> But that was the point of the article...the fluid comes from the gspot gland. The very small amount of urine is from the urethra, not the bladder.
> 
> Besides, if ours is urine then male ejaculate must be mostly urine too.


I'm not going to add anymore to this debate except that male semen is put together for procreation purposes.

I believe traditional female orgasm is akin to male orgasm and there is no real reason for a fluid to be expelled.


----------



## old timer

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Went through this webpage, it appears even with their theory intact a large amount of it was urine already present in the bladder.


Are you purposely being obtuse?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

I had no problem with performing oral sex to completion. In fact, I rather like it. My ex husband wasn't into it at all though, either receiving or giving, except for a short period of time when we did have a great sex life. 

Otherwise it wasn't his thing and if it wasn't HIS thing then it didn't tend to happen at all. 

A few times after getting him off orally and swallowing I tried to kiss him and that would FREAK him out. :rofl: That was so funny..

Have you tried a "pearl necklace?" It's when the woman uses her breasts to "stimulate" the rather than the mouth. I always thought that was fun. If she doesn't want to swallow then have a towel handy. 

One day I hope to find a guy who enjoys doing all these fun things.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Faithful Wife said:


> "The whole squirting thing is just a fad."
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask how old you are? What are you basing "fad" on?
> 
> I have talked to my friends about sex since the 70's. Have read hundreds of books about sex, many written in the 70's and earlier. These books all talk about female ejaculation. My friends who could do it and I talked about it in the 80's and have been doing it ever since.
> 
> Women have always been able to do this, some do not but some do and the ones who do have always been able to.
> 
> There are written descriptions of this that go back centuries.
> 
> How is a regular function of the female body a "fad"?
> 
> Even in porn, it isn't likely to go away anytime soon.
> 
> So...fad based on what?


It's not a "fad". It's real. I've done it many times and it's NOT urine. 

Towels are a must though..


----------



## larry.gray

Holland said:


> I don't get the "messed up" comment either. What exactly do you mean?


Jealousy.


----------



## larry.gray

DaddyLongShanks said:


> You ladies are really messing me up talking about this. So the more you get into the BJ, the hornier and warmer you get downstairs. Wow.


Doesn't the same happen to you when you perform oral sex on a woman? Wouldn't you presume a woman would feel the same way?


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

larry.gray said:


> Doesn't the same happen to you when you perform oral sex on a woman? Wouldn't you presume a woman would feel the same way?


Not exactly.

A woman giving a bj might not feel this.

However a woman who LIKES to give her partner the bj just may very well feel this.

Big difference.


----------



## larry.gray

No difference between the genders, some men don't like doing that and it wouldn't be a turn on to them.


----------



## old timer

Freak On a Leash said:


> I had no problem with performing oral sex to completion. In fact, I rather like it.
> 
> One day I hope to find a guy who enjoys doing all these fun things.


Admire your style Freak...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

DaddyLongShanks said:


> You ladies are really messing me up talking about this. So the more you get into the BJ, the hornier and warmer you get downstairs. Wow.


This is just about every woman I've been with and I totally get it.

I mean, when you're down on her and she's making all those wonderful sounds... you don't get turned on?

When she orgasms, I'm lock and loaded and ready to go. Give her just a sec to catch her breath and swim in the aftermath, then snatch her waist down to you and pin those legs up and out of the way. Grrrrowl! Nothing turns me on like going down and making my girl orgasm.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Freak On a Leash said:


> One day I hope to find a guy who enjoys doing all these fun things.


Your profile just got a lot of views. :rofl:


----------



## DaddyLongShanks

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> This is just about every woman I've been with and I totally get it.
> 
> I mean, when you're down on her and she's making all those wonderful sounds... you don't get turned on?
> 
> When she orgasms, I'm lock and loaded and ready to go. Give her just a sec to catch her breath and swim in the aftermath, then snatch her waist down to you and pin those legs up and out of the way. Grrrrowl! Nothing turns me on like going down and making my girl orgasm.


You got it!


----------



## Rand OmGuy

I don't really want to add too much more to the squirting debate on here, but DLS, you must not be researching very hard or in the right places. I didn't know what was going the first time i made a girl squirt...i thought she peed on me. I did A LOT of research and found out it is a g-spot orgasm originating from a gland. Yes, it passes through the bladded and urethra, but it IS NOT urine. My wife will make sure her bladder is empty before sex to ensure she can orgasm, if she has to pee, she can't have a g-spot orgasm. 

From what i have gathered from my wife, it is an intense and extremely pleasurable orgasm.


----------



## old timer

Rand OmGuy said:


> Yes, it passes through the bladder and urethra, but it IS NOT urine.


*
The fluid passes through the urethra, but not necessarily the bladder. The fluid can sometimes "back-siphon" from the glands into the bladder.*




> From what i have gathered from my wife, it is an intense and extremely pleasurable orgasm.


*Appears to be from my POV, lol*

.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

old timer said:


> *
> The fluid passes through the urethra, but not necessarily the bladder. The fluid can sometimes "back-siphon" from the glands into the bladder.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Appears to be from my POV, lol*
> 
> .


I stand corrected....i was mistaken on that...


and yes, from my POV...it looks like it is very orgasmic...lol


----------



## Suspecting

DaddyLongShanks said:


> I'm not going to add anymore to this debate except that male semen is put together for procreation purposes.
> 
> I believe traditional female orgasm is akin to male orgasm and there is no real reason for a fluid to be expelled.


Not everything happens for a reason. You could think of it like a reflex. Btw. orgasm and ejaculation are not the same thing.


----------



## GettingThere2013

LoriC said:


> This was perfect in explaining exactly how I feel! Well done!


Agree, agree, agree. Couldn't agree more. 

You either like it or you don't. It's not something you can talk someone into liking or doing. They either feel it or they don't. 

I use to detest oral-giving or receiving. Not quite sure what happened exactly. Just traveled down town one night and found that I liked the atmosphere.


----------

